# Early 1970''s Macgregor Venture Catamaran



## tadma88 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Early 1970''''s Macgregor Venture Catamaran*

I have a 16 foot cat made by macgregor in the 70''s and I am in need of any literature on the rigging of the boat. A previous owner said there was an owners guide for it produced. Any assistance would be appreciated. 
Thanks --Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*1970s 16 ft Macgregor Venture Catamaran*

I have recently purchased a 1970s venture cat. I have a copy of an original sales brochure if it will help. I have also talked to a local sailboat company that is willing to help me restore it if you would like any information that I may come across. Andrew


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Give this a try. http://www.macgregor-boats.com/

My family had a venture cat back in the 70's. As I recall there wasn't much to the rigging. A forestay and shrouds. It had a mainsheet with cam cleats. I don't think ours had a jib. It was cheap and a lot of fun. It had a rotating mast assy that was supposed to be sealed. Ours wasn't, mainly because it got towed under an electrical powerline on the way to the launch ramp with the mast up and the mast had a couple of holes burnt through it. Oops, never did that again... Have fun with it. I remember it being really easy to flip when the wind picked up.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a Venture Cat for a short time about 18 years ago. I sailed her once, sold her on the night I got married and moved to Maui the next day. We bought a Hobie 16 over there and sailed her off the beach. _*That*_ was nice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just bought a 1972 Venture and am looking for a replacment canvas. Anybody know where I can get one?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

beh-

try sailrite. they sell trampoline netting and material IIRC. btw, don't revive old dead threads in the future. Also, highly recommend you read the post in my signature to help you get the most out of sailnet.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I worked for macgregor ( costa mesa ) in the early 70's, don't remember any cats being built


----------



## jdonald (Aug 10, 2011)

I also have the 16" macgregor cat. Needs a small patch on hull. Have new sails and new seat made. I want to sell it but don't have a clue what to ask for it. Any idea what kind of a price to ask for these? Have a pic if anyone is interested.

Thank you


----------

